
An Analysis of the Transport Layer Security Protocol - talonx
https://pure.royalholloway.ac.uk/portal/en/publications/an-analysis-of-the-transport-layer-security-protocol(cccc276a-db90-48f1-ae88-07d0559f01cd).html
======
talonx
From the abstract - "In the development of the new version of the protocol,
the IETF TLS Working Group has adopted an ``analysis-prior-to-deployment"
design philosophy. This is in sharp contrast to all previous versions of the
protocol. We present an account of the TLS standardisation narrative,
commenting on the differences between the reactive development process for TLS
1.2 and below, and the more proactive design process for TLS 1.3. As part of
this account, we present work that falls on both sides of this design
transition. We contribute to the large body of work highlighting weaknesses in
TLS 1.2 and below by presenting two classes of attacks against the RC4 stream
cipher when used in TLS. Our attacks exploit statistical biases in the RC4
keystream to recover TLS-protected user passwords and cookies."

and,

"Next we present a symbolic analysis of the TLS 1.3 draft specification, using
the Tamarin prover, to show that TLS 1.3 meets the desired goals of
authenticated key exchange, thus contributing to a concerted effort by the TLS
community to ensure the protocol's robustness prior to its official release."

